# Plants for the November meeting



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Here is a list of the plants I can bring to the November meeting. Please respond to this post and the posts of others so no one wastes their time bagging plants that are not wanted  

I will add to this list as the week progresses if I have more stuff:

Bacopa caroliniana - 6 stems (Sean)
Blyxa aubertii - 6 plants (Damon)
Didiplis diandra -6 stems (Rob)
Echinodorus bolivianus - 3 plants (Sean)
L. aromatica - 3 stems (Russ)
L. aromatica "Corkscrew" - 3 stems (Sean)
Lysimacchia nummularia - 12 stems (Sean)
Microsorum pteropus - large plant
Microsorum pteropus 'Narrow Leaf' - small plant or two
Najas indica - bunch (Sean)
Ranunculus papulentus - 4 nodes (Russ)
Rotala sp. 'Vietnam' - 6 stems (Sean)


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Matt,

I'd be interested in the Microsorum pteropus and the Rotala sp. 'Vietnam' as well as anything else that would work well in my setup 

Also, does anyone have any vals, like corkscrew, that could spare a plant or two? Heck, im looking for anything to pack my tank to the gills


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Hygrophila difformis - 4 good sized bunches
Hygrophila balsamica - LOTS!!!
Limnophila indica - 2 bunches
Jungle Vals - 12 or more
Hornwort  

Sean, 

The Jungle Vals, H. difformis, & L. indica would be good fast growers for a new tank. I could even make an Anachris bunch for you if you ask nicely! 

Matt,

I'm interested in the D. diandra.

Everyone,

I also have some fish to unload, if anyone is interested.

1 Common Pleco 5"
1 Gold Gourami adult
Red Swordtails M & F's of all ages


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Rob, please can you make me a bunch  If thats not nice enough, Lauren used to do a good pouty face, ill have her ask you for me 

Yeah, that would be great if you could put those together for me. I don't want to take ALL the plants at the meeting, but i am willing to give everything a good home.  Just let me know the appropriate amount to donate. :mrgreen:


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

Matt,

I would like any Microsorum pteropus (narrow or other) you have left and the Ranunculus papulentus.

Thanks,
-Russ


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Alas, I won't have anything. Still growing in the new tank. Will be at least a month before the tank settles.  Still acquiring plants for it also. Got my E. tenellus this morning so the foreground is being planted in 1 hr (hopefully)


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

Hygrophila difformis-- 3 plantlets, 1 stem
Anacharis-- 1 small bunch, that should supplement what get from Rob, Sean

Matt, I'm interested in that Bacopa and some of the Lysimachia.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Sean, I can load you up on plants, so bring a bunch of singles as if you were going to a Gentleman's Club.  You can also have the leftover plants that the others are not interested in.

Matt, can you bring your LaMotte water testing kit, please? I always forget to bring water samples to you house!


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

rwoehr said:


> Sean, I can load you up on plants, so bring a bunch of singles as if you were going to a Gentleman's Club.


You are supposed to use singles?! I always used 5's or 10's. And all this time i thought the girls really liked me

Sweet! The tank has some in it now, but i need more!


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I can supply you with even more Anachris if you need it  The stuff I got from Rob a week or two ago is already driving me nuts! I have some other stuff I can replace it with so I can probably bring you all that I have. I don't like trimming this stuff twice a week  

Everyone bring singles to the meeting! As far as the gentleman's club idea, we must be showing our age Rob. It was always ones for me also.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Bah! Ones won't even get a second look anymore (so I'm told)


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

*Marsilea minuta*

I can bring some M. minuta if there's an interest. Let me know.

-Russ


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Bring it on Matt! Im taking anything, but hornwart.


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

I also have a few runners of Marsilea to share if there is interest. (I don't know the species; it's what Erik planted in the demo tank.)


----------

